# Food Safety News - 04/21/2021



## daveomak.fs (Apr 21, 2021)

*FAO highlights possible food safety issues with edible insects*
By Joe Whitworth on Apr 21, 2021 12:05 am The benefits of edible insects as an emerging food source must be weighed against potential food safety issues, according to the United Nations’ FAO. While insects have been part of the diets of many cultures in various regions through the centuries, farming of them for human food and animal feed is relatively recent and not... Continue Reading


*Norwegian Salmonella outbreak traced to dried fruit from multiple countries*
By News Desk on Apr 21, 2021 12:03 am A dried fruit mix linked to an outbreak of Salmonella in Norway contained products from South East Asia and Africa, according to researchers. From the end of 2018 to mid-March 2019, 56 people fell ill and 21 were hospitalized but no deaths were recorded. “The outbreak was characterized by an unusual, severe clinical presentation with... Continue Reading


*Cheese, seafood, certain canned goods face tougher import enforcement*
By News Desk on Apr 21, 2021 12:02 am The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with links for specific details... Continue Reading


*Three ways COVID is changing food safety and how restaurants can help*
By Guest Contributor on Apr 21, 2021 12:01 am Opinion By Greg Staley We’re now more than a year past the time when COVID-19 led to restaurants shutting down, moving outdoors, leaning heavily on delivery and restricting dining capacity. Virtually every restaurant had to adapt their operations in some way. While the more common things such as takeout, online ordering and mask wearing have... Continue Reading


----------

